# RCI - Bahamas



## judyjht (Feb 21, 2012)

We have never been to the Bahamas so I guess I need to know what is the best time of year - weather-wise - we are from Boston so something January - May would be nice.  I have red weeks on Cape Cod so I have good trading power.  What resorts - or islands should I look at?  What are our chances?  I was thinking 2014 - yes, I plan ahead!!    I gather Paradise Island is nice but doesn't look like too much availability???  

If not the Bahamas - where else should we look?  Maybe St. Martin?  We are open to whatever suggestions you have.  TIA.


----------



## judyjht (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't believe no one has an opinion!!  That is not like Tuggers.  :whoopie:


----------



## islandguy (Feb 25, 2012)

I would not go to the Bahamas in Jan-Mar -- Could be cold.  

My suggestion is St. Maarten in Jan-Mar.  I'm here now in St. Maarten and loving every minute of it.  You will love the beaches and all the dining available.  This year I've been down here twice and St. Maarten is fast becoming my go to island.  Before these last two trips I would have said the USVI.  But the diversity and activies are great here. 

Because you mention RCI that puts Atlantis off the charts (since it is II) and most others do not have rights to Atlantis activities.  

Have fun planning and getting the RCI resort you like.


----------



## judyjht (Feb 25, 2012)

Where are you staying - Atlantis??  Do you have a suggestion other than that one for RCI??  We would definately go sometime between January to April.  Thanks so much.  I am ready for warmth!


----------



## islandguy (Feb 25, 2012)

I have stayed in Atlantis thru starwood and II.  I'm in St. Maarten now at the Atrium (RCI).  Very nice units and on the beach plus right next to a market and dinning.

St. Marrten has a dutch and french side.  Easy to visit a different beach each day.  

Various RCI resorts in St. Maarten to choose from.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 25, 2012)

We went to Atlantis about a month ago, and the weather was fine.  MUCH better than at home.    The summer may be slightly warmer in the Bahamas, but there's not much variation throughout the year and the "off season" gives you a great opportunity to escape the cold and avoid the crowds.  We wouldn't hesitate to return ANY time of the year.


----------



## Anne S (Feb 25, 2012)

I would not go to the Bahamas in Jan.-Mar. either. The Bahamas are actually in the Atlantic, pretty much the same latitude as south Florida. And depending on the winter, it can get chilly in south Florida. We did a NY-Bahmas cruise the last week in March four years ago. I was freezing in Cape Canaveral, our first port. In Nassau the air temperature was pleasant (i.e., not too hot), but the water was too cold for me to go in, so no swimming or snorkeling. Another year we spent a week in Nassau in January. It was warmer, but the water temp. was still a bit cooler than I would have liked.

If you want warm weather your best bet is going further south. I second the St. Maarten suggestion. Lovely island, beautiful weather (OK, except for hurricane season), great restaurants, easy access to neighboring islands.


----------



## chellej (Feb 25, 2012)

One of our favorite trips ever was to Abaco in May.  It is in the "Out " islands of the bahamas and is very laid back.  We owned at the resort at the time but the units are often available through RCI.  I would stay either in Abaco (Abaco town by the sea) or Guana Cay (Oceanfrontier Vacation Club).

It is very laid back and relaxing.  We rented a boat for several days and scooter to get around town

Check out www.oii.net  It is a forum for folks that love Abaco.

I would go back in a minute


----------



## Brandeem (Feb 29, 2012)

I own Dutch side St. Maarten temperature seems to be 70 or better year round.  Last visit was in Nov and I wouldn't recommend is the wet season think it rained once lol but i got eaten alive by bugs didn't notice until day b4 we left legs were covered in bites from knees down!

 We tend to vacation end of january beginning of February and as long as we are not too picky about resort have had good luck trading.  We are looking at Jamaica, or aruba this year and I always love Puerto Rico!


----------

